# ls1 turbo headers



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

can you use truck manifolds for twin turbo set if so what year of the truck I have a 04 gto thanks for the help just pm me


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Repost- http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/ls1-turbo-23698/#post200802

/THREAD


----------

